# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Đến thăm ngôi đền cổ ở Peru với những biểu tượng thú vị

## nguyetnt

Ngôi làng Chucuito là một trong số những khu di tích cổ đại trong thế giới thần thoại Inca, nơi đây tồn tại một ngôi đền chứa những tảng đá dương vật biểu trưng cho khả năng sinh sản của con người độc đáo.


Ngôi đền dương vật.
Nằm ở phía nam cách thành phố Puno (Peru) khoảng 18km là ngôi làng Chucuito - một trong những thị trấn lâu đời nhất, được bao quanh bởi những cánh đồng canh tác có độ dốc nhẹ đổ xuống hướng hồ Titicaca bí ẩn. Đây là khu vực chứa đựng nhiều di tích lịch sử được các nhà khảo cổ học quan tâm.


Trong thời kì còn là thuộc địa, Chucuito là thủ đô của hoàng gia Tây Ban Nha, phát triển rất thịnh vượng. Rất nhiều kiến trúc đền đài, nhà thờ được xây dựng lên trong thời kì này. Nổi bật và đáng quan tâm nhất có lẽ ngôi đền cổ Inca Uyo, được bao vây kín cổng cao tường bên cạnh thánh đường Santo Domingo.

Thoạt nhìn ngôi đền trông giống như một khu vườn nấm khổng lồ. Nhưng chỉ khi tiếp cận và kiểm tra kĩ càng hơn thì người ta mới đưa ra kết luận rằng đây là những tảng đá nguyên khối được khắc hình dương vật. Một trong số chúng nhô lên bầu trời tượng trưng cho Inti - vị thần mặt trời Inca và những cột đá khác cắm vào mặt đất tượng trưng cho nữ thần Pachamama - Nữ thần sinh sản.

Hơn nửa thế kỷ, các nhà khảo cổ học và nhân chủng học đã nghiên cứu ngôi đền Inca Uyo ở Chucuito và có khá nhiều cuộc tranh luận sôi nổi diễn ra. Họ đưa ra nhiều ý kiến và nhận định xung quanh những tảng đá nguyên khối được chạm khắc hình dương vật ở đây. Các nhà khoa học khẳng định rằng tất cả những khối đá này có sự dịch chuyển, họ cho rằng hình dạng ban đầu của chung hoàn toàn hướng lên trời không cắm xuống đất như bây giờ, hẳn là có bàn tay con người đã sắp xếp chúng lại. Hơn nữa số lượng đá dương vật của ngôi đền đã bị khai thác và cắt mất phần đầu và số lượng đá khắc hình dương vật giảm đi rất nhiều.

Hiện nay còn lại tổng cộng là 86 khối đá dương vật trong đền thờ, trong số chúng có chiều cao đến 1,5 m. Theo truyền thuyết mà người hướng dẫn viên du lịch trong thành phố đến ngôi đền kể lại, những người phụ nữ không thể sinh con vì một lí do gì đó thì tìm đến ngôi đền, dưới sự hướng dẫn của những nhà tâm linh, phụ nữ sẽ ngồi lên hòn đá dương vật trong ngôi đền để giúp họ mang thai và sinh nở dễ dàng.

Những hình ảnh về ngôi đền mang biểu tượng sinh sản:


Lối vào ngôi đền.


Tường hào bao xung quanh ngôi đền.


Nhiều khối đá dương vật không còn nguyên dạng ban đầu, bị cắt đầu và dịch chuyển. 









Du khách viếng thăm ngôi đền.

----------

